# Looking for movies organizer open source.



## Axcent (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for an open source that organize your movies but is easy to use and looks good like this :

*www.myfilms.co.il/MyFilmsRealSmall.jpg

Can anyone recommend ?


----------



## jsjs (Jan 14, 2012)

Use XBMC.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 15, 2012)

USE XBMC it is the best, but sometimes when you don't have updated drivers, it can throw up some playback isssues...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to use movie organizers. Don't remember any names though.
Now I use, www.ICheckMovies.com. No hassle.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 15, 2012)

XBMC period....
dont even look elsewhere...
just DL and start using it...



RahulB said:


> USE XBMC it is the best, but sometimes when you don't have updated drivers, it can throw up some playback isssues...



u can use mpc as default player too


----------



## Axcent (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for all suggestions i will stick with MyFilms


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 2, 2012)

Axcent said:


> Thanks for all suggestions i will stick with MyFilms



Well ! Well ! If you are looking for something like this, then you can switch to MyMovies

I have written a complete review of this software here in TDF, hope on and see for yourself. Click Here

With this software you get an added advantage to show your movies collection to your *FRIENDS* and *FAMILY* anywhere in the world. They give you a FREE website with the titles in your collection.

It works with windows !


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

The renamer


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2015)

Any new applications


----------

